# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  ATC spindle , con này hoạt động như thế nào ?

## Nam CNC

Em đang nghiên cứu mấy em này nè , có vẻ rẻ tiền và ok , các bác biết nó hoạt động ra sao không ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYwNqs-4_Bw


bác nào biết giải thích được em hậu tạ , và nếu có cái bản vẽ luôn là vô địch.

----------


## Khoa C3

Bên dưới video hắn ghi: I haven't uploaded any files about this project.. 
Buồn thế.

----------


## occutit

Em đoán là nó giữ dao bằng hút chân không. Còn cơ chế thế nào thì em chịu  :Cool:  Không biết có khả thi không nữa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, về món sờ pín này ku là sư phụ mà còn hỏi thì ai trả lời nhưng mà có tài liệu hướng dẫn từ A-Z đây, mày rảnh xem thử xem sao:

http://buildyouridea.com/cnc/atc/pha...phase_one.html
http://buildyouridea.com/cnc/atc/pha...phase_two.html
http://buildyouridea.com/cnc/atc/pha...ase_three.html

Làm xong nhớ làm giùm tao 1 con luôn  :Smile: )

----------


## CKD

Cái clip của a Nam thì nó giống như cái vú hơi tháo lắp nhanh vậy thôi, giữ cái đuôi bằng bi.

----------

Luyến, Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

http://home.insightbb.com/~joevicar3...nger_Plans.htm

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

phần đầu cone với tán collet có 1 cái vành, có thể nó kẹp ở đó

----------


## thuhanoi

Bình thường cái đầu BT của ATC nó có cái đuôi để kẹp, còn cái này cụt đuôi nó kẹp bang cái chi hè. Hơn nữa bụi nó bám vào cái đầu lieu nó còn chính xác không nhỉ, hay là nó phải có cơ cấu thổi bụi trước khi lắp vào chứ nhỉ

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Các chú kỹ sư chú ý kĩ ở phần vòng tròn trắng trắng khi nhét vào ụ dao vòng tròn đó nó bị đè lên bi sẽ nhảy ra khi nó rút dao ra khỏi ụ thì vòng tròn trắng trắng bị lò xo đè xuống đồng nghĩ với việc bi sẽ đè vào thân của cán dao 
Để ý kĩ từng cán dao ở phần dưới cùng có 1 cái rãnh tròn để bi nhảy vào đó và giữ dao, lúc trước có xem full hình con này nhưng lâu quá quên mất link  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzR6L3lEXdM
Kết cấu tương tự như vầy, nhưng nó tích hợp bước nhả cán dao ra và bước đưa dao đúng ụ vào 1 bước duy nhất

----------

